# Gaara and Naruto vs EMS Sasuke, and Hebi Sasuke



## Kazekage94 (May 3, 2013)

*Distance: 30 Meters
Location: Gaara vs Fourth Kazekage
State of Mind: IFC Win/Lose
Knowledge: Manga
Restrictions: None

Yes there are 2 Sasukes lol.*


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2013)

Bijuu Mode Naruto destroys them both with Bijuudama.


----------



## Valence (May 3, 2013)

What the guy above me said.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 3, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Bijuu Mode Naruto destroys them both with Bijuudama.



Such conviction.

Now post a panel that showcases Bijuudama destroying stage four Susano.

The Bijudama wasn't exactly successful verses perfect Susano.....

Thus it's demoted among the tiers list, and it's effectiveness against stage four Susano is in question.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 3, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Thus it's demoted among the tiers list, and it's effectiveness against stage four Susano is in question.


If it's a question- it sure is a stupid one.

PS and V3 Susano never tanked a Bijuudama the size of Naruto's full power, nor has it ever tanked spree-fire TBBs. In fact, canonically, it never tanked a TBB at all. Madara is perceived alive after covering Kurama in his Susano armor- suggesting his normal Susano would have perished against the TBB. It was clear Hashirama was visually shocked when he was alive post-blast. 

There's also the problem of spree-roars and bijuu-choking chakra arms tossing it around.

The most important part being EMS Sasuke probably doesn't have the chakra pool to animate PS, aside from the fact he's never used it on panel. I laugh at the notion of V3 Susano saving him from any variant of BM Naruto's arsenal. I would argue Naruto's claw swipes alone would slash through it.


----------



## blk (May 3, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Such conviction.
> 
> Now post a panel that showcases Bijuudama destroying stage four Susano.
> 
> ...



It's quite contrary: you should provide a panel that shows that Sasuke's stage four Susano'o can withstand a Bijuudama.



DaVizWiz said:


> In fact, canonically, it never tanked a TBB at all. Madara is perceived alive after covering Kurama in his Susano armor- suggesting his normal Susano would have perished against the TBB. It was clear Hashirama was visually shocked when he was alive post-blast.



Your interpretation of the panel where Hashirama was "shocked" is not an evidence.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 3, 2013)

> Your interpretation of the panel where Hashirama was "shocked" is not an evidence.


He diverted to covering Kurama in Susano armor to survive a normal-sized TBB. Hashirama appears shocked when he perceives Madara still alive, and commends him for combining his Susano with Kurama. 

If you want to get technical and hump Madara's leg, PS hasn't tanked a single Jutsu in the manga thus far on panel.

Thus, I confidently say a normal TBB variant would fucking obliterate PS. And you simply can't say shit about it.


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2013)

Naruto's Bijuudama is on a different level than the standard Bijuudama Perfect Susano'o survived. 5 times as powerful in fact. And Perfect Susano'o is stronger than Stage 4 Susano'o.

Here is the scale of the Bijuudama Naruto uses (Naruto makes one the same size as these Bijuu)



Look how it it towers over the Bijuu. It's much more powerful than any normal Bijuudama.

For a frame of reference on the size, here's one of those Bijuu compared to a human:




Now here's Susano'o compared to a human:



What you're insinuating is that Sasuke's Susano'o will tank an attack hundreds and hundreds of times bigger than it.

The one Madara survived was much _lower_ in scale than his Susano'o:



________

This is all ignoring the absurd logic that since Madara survived a weaker Bijuudama with a stronger Susano'o, it's effectiveness is now in question.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 3, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> If it's a question- it sure is a stupid one.


(Let's see if you still believe that by the time I'm done with you)



> PS and V3 Susano never tanked a Bijuudama the size of Naruto's full power, nor has it ever tanked spree-fire TBBs. In fact, canonically, it never tanked a TBB at all. Madara is perceived alive after covering Kurama in his Susano armor- suggesting his normal Susano would have perished against the TBB. It was clear Hashirama was visually shocked when he was alive post-blast.


Note the size of the Bijuudama wasn't in question.

And Naruto's full power Bijudama isn't guaranteed to do anything either.

Canonically it's never tanked a TBB at all? Young fell, did we read the manga

Madara's Susano armor being unscathed by A FULL POWERED KYUUBI biju dama suggest the smaller ones may be able to at least partially tank a bijudma.

Considering Sasuke's own variation carries a bow that doubles as a shield, I'd conclude tanking a TBB, whose only casualty thus far are mountains, is plausible.

How do you dub a question stupid, but yet rely on baseless interpretation to support your position? 




> There's also the problem of spree-roars and bijuu-choking chakra arms tossing it around.




I didn't necessarily say or suggest Sasuke could win, I just questioned Rocky's TBB gg response.

Because TBB hasn't actually GG anyone, and seeing as it's failed SEVERAL TIMES IN THE PAST THIRTY CHAPTERS. 

Presenting as the answer to Susano isn't exactly feasible, as beyond stage three Susano has only be harmed by one attack, in which scale is much, much higher than that of Bijudama.


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2013)

inb4 "Size of Bijuudama is irrelevant".


----------



## blk (May 3, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> He diverted to covering Kurama in Susano armor to survive a normal-sized TBB. Hashirama appears shocked when he perceives Madara still alive, and commends him for combining his Susano with Kurama.



I can easily say that Hashirama was shocked because Madara could cover Kurama with PS, not because Madara was still alive.

No reasons for why your interpretation is preferable.



> If you want to get technical and hump Madara's leg, PS hasn't tanked a single Jutsu in the manga thus far on panel.



PS wasn't even busted by a single jutsu (well, except the Buddha's fists).
You would have a point if PS was already damaged by a weaker jutsu, but that's not case.


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Because TBB hasn't actually GG anyone, and seeing as it's failed SEVERAL TIMES IN THE PAST THIRTY CHAPTERS.



Ino & Shikamaru disagree.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 3, 2013)

> Note the size of the Bijuudama wasn't in question.


How is the size of a TBB not in question? 



> And Naruto's full power Bijudama isn't guaranteed to do anything either.


Am I being punked?

Where's Ashton?



> Canonically it's never tanked a TBB at all? Young fell, did we read the manga


It didn't tank it- after the explosive blast he's on top of Kurama covered in Susano armor. 

That is not PS tanking a TBB. That is Kurama covered in chakra armor tanking it. 



> Madara's Susano armor being unscathed by A FULL POWERED KYUUBI biju dama suggest the smaller ones may be able to at least partially tank a bijudma.


There was no reason for him to equip Kurama with the armor if his normal PS would have tanked it. Your logic is comical. 



> Considering Sasuke's own variation carries a bow that doubles as a shield, I'd conclude tanking a TBB, whose only casualty thus far are mountains, is plausible.


Oh my, obliterating mountains.

What a petty destructive feature.



> How do you dub a question stupid, but yet rely on baseless interpretation to support your position?


baseless interpretation? 

Madara hopped atop the most powerful bijuu in the verse and equiped him with Susano armor to survive a mini-TBB. 

What the fuck on God's green earth leads you to believe Madara alone can survive Super Bijuudama? 



> Because TBB hasn't actually GG anyone, and seeing as it's failed SEVERAL TIMES IN THE PAST THIRTY CHAPTERS.


TBB has obliterated mountains- it's most clearly the most powerful destructive attack in the manga. 



> Presenting as the answer to Susano isn't exactly feasible, as beyond stage three Susano has only be harmed by one attack, in which scale is much, much higher than that of Bijudama.


Suggesting Sasuke can scale past stage three is also comical.

But as quickly as you say nothing has damaged it, I reply with it has tanked nothing, thus your argument is moot. 

TBB will always have the benefit of the doubt in this conversation. There is no level of wank you can spew out of your Uchiha fanboy mouth that will convince anyone that spree-TBBs and Super Bijuudama are tanked by a Susano variant that has arguably no durability features.


----------



## ueharakk (May 3, 2013)

IpHr0z3nl, cmon man.....

Sasuke getting legit feats that'll put him at or above Naruto's level are just around the corner.


And a bijuudama coming from 100% kurama doesn't mean jack about the damas power.  What determines the power of the dama is the size of the ball and the size of the blast radius.  The dama kurama used on PS (which it didn't even legit tank) was only the size of a standard one, the ones that neo pain were firing.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 3, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> How is the size of a TBB not in question?


Read the original comment.

I don't think it expanded beyond a sentence.



> Am I being punked?


No, you're just simply getting owned.



> Where's Ashton?


No Ashton, but you might want to consider throwing in the towel.

Iphr0z3nI isn't your average poster.



> It didn't tank it- after the explosive blast he's on top of Kurama covered in Susano armor.


Let's apply common since young man.

Susano is covering Kurama right?

Which means if an attack is carried out, the first thing subject to be hit is Susano right?

I think that's how armor works buddy, I think that's what happened here.



> That is not PS tanking a TBB. That is Kurama covered in chakra armor tanking it.


Again common sense.

And is the armor cover Kurama scathe?

Maybe you need a thorough explanation on how body armor actually works.

I believe body armor functions like an egg.

The shell, which is the armor itself, is designed to protect the precious yolk inside.

Similarly, I believe Susano covering Kurama is to shield Kurama from attacks, or at least that's how it's been shown to function in the manga.

Kurama skin being behind the armor isn't doing Susano any favors, but of course we're making the assumption you're not applying common sense.



> There was no reason for him to equip Kurama with the armor if his normal PS would have tanked it. Your logic is comical.


Unless he's trying to protect Kurama from harm?

Which you know is how armor actually works.



> Oh my, obliterating mountains.
> 
> What a petty destructive feature.



Now if you can only validate that Susano is represented by mountains we'll talk.



> baseless interpretation?
> 
> Madara hopped atop the most powerful bijuu in the verse and equiped him with Susano armor to survive a mini-TBB.
> 
> What the fuck on God's green earth leads you to believe Madara alone can survive Super Bijuudama?



Again baseless.

Susano protected the Kyuubi not the other way around.

Unless a human protects the bullet proof vest.

Unless the yolk protects the shell.

What the fuck on God's green earth leads me to believe Madara alone can survive Super Bijuudama?

Probably the fact that he did.

Probably the fact that Naruto, Bee, Suigetsu, Orochimaru, etc. etc.

Probably the fact that Bijudama hasn't exactly manage to kill anyone.



> TBB has obliterated mountains- it's most clearly the most powerful destructive attack in the manga.


It's just too bad it's body count is a big fat 0.

The most powerful destructive attack in the manga, yet it's proven to be sub par time and time again.



> Suggesting Sasuke can scale past stage three is also comical.


You do know that this is stage three, right?

This is stage four mate.




> But as quickly as you say nothing has damaged it, I reply with it has tanked nothing, thus your argument is moot.


But the lesser forms have.



> TBB will always have the benefit of the doubt in this conversation. There is no level of wank you can spew out of your Uchiha fanboy mouth that will convince anyone that spree-TBBs and Super Bijuudama are tanked by a Susano variant that has arguably no durability features.


Not when you're going against Iphr0z3nI, who a tad bit more seasoned with this text than yourself.

Check my resume good sir, I don't use wank.

I'm much more accurate with these panels, and I been able to put little boys like yourself in they place quite consistently by using them.

You may want to not only brush up on this manga, but a little common sense before stepping into the ring with your long man again.

Bijudama's resume is poor going against anything THAT ARE NOT MOUNTAINS.

The lesser forms of Susano have sufficient and excessive durability feats.

Bijudama doesn't have a body under it's belt, nor has it put anyone not name Suigetsu down for any more than a few panels.

It's Bijudama that has more to prove than a stage four Susano.

As a stage four Susano is stronger than a stage three Susano, which has proven quite durable.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Bad.
> 
> I literally am in shock that you just tried to argue that the "endgame" of the combined Bijuudama/Naruto's is the same as the standard. And the size of the sphere is not irrelevant.


No, reread my argument.

I'm arbitrating the ENDGAME FOR ALL BIJUDAMA'S is effectively the same in comparison to Susano of any kind.

That "Blowing up a mountain" detail is featured among all Bijudama.

Why I'm pointing out, if I lost you in our previous discussion.

Is that THE SIZE OF THE EXPLOSION HERE

Already fully capsize perfect Susano.


Despite the stable portion of the blast being a fraction of the size of perfect Susano.

And upon further reviewing panel, you're quite wrong.

The size of the Bijudama doesn't necessarily dictate it's power.

The Juubi Bijudama was cited to be on a different level despite it not being anywhere close in size to Naruto + Bee's here.

The Bijudama in question was fired by a YING AND YANG CHAKARA having Kyuubi.

It's up to you to prove the Bijudama Naruto is firing is actually stronger.




> In the red are the "mountain size" craters every other Bijuudama (including Kurama's standard) besides Naruto's creates. The blue would be the result explosion from Naruto's and the 5 Bijuu.



And Each MOUNTAIN CRATER has proven to be bigger than a perfect Susano including this one here.

But despite being able to engulf Perfect Susano it's failed to successfully damage it in the slightest.

You keep presenting panels arbitrating it's size, but failed to actually address and acknowledge it's failures in the kill department.



> And since you proved that the Kyuubi's standard Bijuudama matched that of the other Bijuu with those scans^^^
> 
> ....That makes the one Madara faced considerably weaker than Naruto's.


No because one can't use size to measure the potency of Bijudama's.

Four tailed Naruto's Bijudama has similar feats to the full thing.

And the Juubi despite having a smaller Bijudama than what Bee and Naruto showed, has one that was cited to be on a completely different scale in terms of power.

But either way you slice it, the end of the road is still the same.

Bijudama of any kind and or size has yet to fatally harm anything of merit defensive wise.

Bijudama from a YING AND YANG CHAKARA HAVING KYUUBI was unable to harm perfect Susano.

Which opens the possibility of it's previous stage being able to tank it.




> Yes there are different scales of Bijuudama. The "FULL POWERED KYUUBI" used a standard Bijuudama against Hashirama, who caught it and redirected it. Even the 50% Kyuubi with his Chakra ripped from him could create a _more powerful_l Bijuudama than the one Madara blocked.


Yea their are different scales in theory, but in practice all mimic practically the same feat.

They wield a large detonation radius and are all capable of leveling mountains.

Used against resistance to detonation force has proven to be able to not only tank it, but tank it without any long term damage.

Perfect Susano was capable of tanking it WITHOUT ANY SIGNS OF DAMAGE.

Why oh why isn't not feasible for one to state the lesser variation could at keep them alive?

An unspecified variation of Susano successfully tanked Kirin, which too busted a mountain.

I'm sorry but their isn't enough evidence to support TBB one shotting anything beyond a stage three Susano.


----------



## Bonly (May 4, 2013)

Kazekage94 said:


> Distance: 30 Meters
> Location: Gaara vs Fourth Kazekage
> State of Mind: IFC Win/Lose
> Knowledge: Manga
> ...





Rocky said:


> Bijuu Mode Naruto destroys them both with Bijuudama.



Pretty much what Rocky said. BM Naruto is on a higher level then EMS+MS Sasuke as of now.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2013)

I really don't care that Perfect Susano'o tanked a Bijuudama.

The Bijuudama it tanked was weaker than Naruto's. 

It wasn't just bigger. Naruto didn't just use a bigger Bomb. What would be the point of that. It was more powerful. He matched the Bijuu in power, not size. It was only bigger _because_ it was more powerful. I thought that was obvious, but apparently not.

You're under the impression that being at the epicenter of Naruto's Bijuudama and being at the epicenter of a normal Bijuudama would be the same thing, which is just flat out delirious. 

Technically, you have no way to determine the difference in the defensive capabilities of Sasuke's and Madara's Susano'os, so no possibilities open up. Sasuke is not Madara, and their Susano'o have not been compared to each other's. Madara surviving Kurama Bijuudama just means Madara's Susano'o' is mega durable. The durability of Sasuke's featless Susano'o hasn't been tested, and considering it's up against a considerably stronger attack....bye bye Sasuke.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I really don't care that Perfect Susano'o tanked a Bijuudama.
> 
> The Bijuudama it tanked was weaker than Naruto's.


Based off what?

You keep sighting things you can't possibly support.



> It wasn't just bigger. Naruto didn't just use a bigger Bomb. What would be the point of that. It was more powerful. He matched the Bijuu in power, not size. It was only bigger _because_ it was more powerful. I thought that was obvious, but apparently not.



But we aren't discussing the BIJU'S VARIATIONS.

The tailed beast bomb tanked by Susano stemmed from the Kyuubi itself.

Not to mention you cannot successfully validate anything other than size.



> You're under the impression that being at the epicenter of Naruto's Bijuudama and being at the epicenter of a normal Bijuudama would be the same thing, which is just flat out delirious.


No good sir.

I'm not under the impression of anything but what the manga can successfully validate.

And what the manga validate is Perfect Susano successfully tanking a Bijudama from a FULL POWERED KYUUBI correct?



> Technically, you have no way to determine the difference in the defensive capabilities of Sasuke's and Madara's Susano'os, so no possibilities open up. Sasuke is not Madara, and their Susano'o have not been compared to each other's. Madara surviving Kurama Bijuudama just means Madara's Susano'o' is mega durable. The durability of Sasuke's featless Susano'o hasn't been tested, and considering it's up against a considerably stronger attack....bye bye Sasuke.


Technicalities? You make the bold statement of Naruto destroys both with Bijudama and you want to discuss technicalities?

How much manga canon did you incorporate before making your statement?

What feats regarding Sasuke's current Susano are you actually using to make your assessment?

You seem to have mistaken your position in this argument, but don't worry because Iphr0z3nI is here to tell you.

You are the plaintiff, it's you making the argument than Naruto can potentially do something the manga doesn't support.

Madara's Perfect Susano successfully tanked Bijudama PERFECTLY, and that's all we have.

There isn't enough to suggest Naruto's would fair any better.

You cite Sasuke's Susano is featless and hasn't been tested, but TBB destructive power has and it has and it's failed miserably on numerous occasions.

(Why aren't you opting to address that, good sir?)

Unless you're willing to suggest Hachibi is more durable than Susano, I don't see how you have much of a case.

Again Hachibi's feat.

And later tanked the Juubi Biju dama (Which was stated to be completely on another level) and his own.

Something you seemed to be intentionally overlooking.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2013)

Yes he destroys both with Bijuudama. I'd be tempted to say that the undetonated, heavy ass sphere crashing into Sasuke alone would crush him to death. The Bijuudama that the Kyuubi used against Madara......is weaker than Naruto's. There's something you're missing here. This is akin to me claiming that since a V2 Jinchuriki can survive Raikiri without any damage, the possibility opens up of them surviving Kirin. No, actually the possibility of a _V1_ Jinchuriki surviving Kirin would be more similar to your point.

I'm getting tired of this. Suppose Susano'o keeps Sasuke alive but is removed, like what happened to Madara against Shinsuusenju. Well then Naruto follows up with a flicker and FRS or something and kills the defenseless Sauce. You can be the only one here who believes Sasuke can survive Naruto's tailed beast bomb. You can have the privilege, because I honestly don't really care. 


And stop being bad regarding the Juubi. Bee never tanked it's Bijuudama.



Now go look at the one Bee stopped. Bee blew up his own inside the Juubi's mouth and he wasn't even inside the blast radius.


----------



## The World (May 4, 2013)

>People actually arguing in favor of Sasuke


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 4, 2013)

The World said:


> >People actually arguing in favor of Sasuke



No pay attention big boy.

People are discussing the merits of bijudama  now that's its consistanly tanked.

One cannot continue to back it as a Susano destroyer given its checkered history.


----------



## The World (May 4, 2013)

What does history, much less a so called "checkered" history, have to do with current BM Naruto's bijuudama being larger and stronger than all other Bijuu's?

Susano-O doesn't stand a chance

Especially Sasuke's, which has shown no durability feats for it's current EMS incarnation.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 4, 2013)

The World said:


> What does history, much less a so called "checkered" history, have to do with current BM Naruto's bijuudama being larger and stronger than all other Bijuu's?



Read Mr.

The Juubi possesses the most powerful Bijudama and it has failed.

Hence the term "checkered" because it's not the only to do so.



> Susano-O doesn't stand a chance



Based off what?

The TBB history of breaking Susano? Oh wait.

I don't like arguing with individuals who cannot validate their assessments, it's a waist of time and in the end virtually pointless.



> Especially Sasuke's, which has shown no durability feats for it's current EMS incarnation.


But TBB is also lacking in feats to support it's capable of damaging a higher level Susano.

As I said before it's history is checkered with failure after failure.

Proof works two ways, and the sole contest we have of Susano and TBB.

Susano came out on top.


----------



## The World (May 4, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Read Mr.
> 
> The Juubi possesses the most powerful Bijudama and it has failed.
> 
> Hence the term "checkered" because it's not the only to do so.



Failed? Against what? Certainly not against Susano-o





IpHr0z3nI said:


> Based off what?
> 
> The TBB history of breaking Susano? Oh wait.
> 
> I don't like arguing with individuals who cannot validate their assessments, it's a waist of time and in the end virtually pointless.



Hey buddy, it's your job to prove Sasuke's Susano-o has the durability necessary to tank a BB

Juubi's BB has the power to level an island, BM Naruto's combined BB has the power to destroy a city+. 

Feats that have been shown, unlike Susano-O, whose highest tanking feat was blocking Kirin. Which isn't even Sasuke's feat.




IpHr0z3nI said:


> But TBB is also lacking in feats to support it's capable of damaging a higher level Susano.
> 
> As I said before it's history is checkered with failure after failure.
> 
> ...



How exactly is it lacking in feats? 

The last fight BM Naruto was in against Tobi and his six paths of pain + Juubi have nothing but feats


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 4, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> (Let's see if you still believe that by the time I'm done with you)



So much posturing going on in the NBD, at all times.



> Considering Sasuke's own variation carries a bow that doubles as a shield, I'd conclude tanking a TBB, whose only casualty thus far are mountains, is plausible.



You are an absolute genius of executing terrible non-sequiturs. Let's try to interpret the braindead piece of garbage you just postulated:

'because sasuke has a shield, and bb can only destroy mountains, sasuke's susano'o can tank it!'

Read before you type. Oh, and as DaVizWiz said, destroying mountains is _so_ weak. 



> I didn't necessarily say or suggest Sasuke could win, I just questioned Rocky's TBB gg response.



You questioned his conviction just because Kurama's BD haven't been successful against Madara's Perfect Susano'o. Those two underlined words are key.

Know why? Because Sasuke hasn't been shown to be remotely as powerful as Madara, and his Susano'o hasn't been shown to be remotely as powerful as Madara's Perfect Susano'o. You still with me? Your 'rebuttal' made absolutely zero sense.

Rocky isn't in the wrong in the least for his claim.



> Because TBB hasn't actually GG anyone, and seeing as it's failed SEVERAL TIMES IN THE PAST THIRTY CHAPTERS.



Let's count. TBB hasn't actually 'GG' (whatever the fuck this inane term means) because:

a) BM Naruto knocked them aside.
b) BM Naruto matched its powerful with, what do you know, a Bijudama.
c) Juubi was strong enough to tank a combined blast from Hachibi/BM Naruto.
d) Juubi's BD have been misdirected.

Contrary to your _dreadful_ excuses for 'arguments', their 'failures' don't in the least denote a demoting of its actual destructive power. They haven't worked because either the fighters involved are too powerful, or they've simply missed.

I'd like to see a single feat from Sasuke that suggests he can survive anything _close_  to the power of a regular BD from a regular Bijuu, as opposed to one from BM Naruto.



> Presenting as the answer to Susano isn't exactly feasible, as beyond stage three Susano has only be harmed by one attack, in which scale is much, much higher than that of Bijudama.



By who? Madara? Madara is Sasuke now? PS is Sasuke's Stage Four Susano'o now?

You getting my point by now?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 5, 2013)

The World said:


> Failed? Against what? Certainly not against Susano-o


It didn't?

What's the panel above?

The World, I don't know who you think you playing with.



> Hey buddy, it's your job to prove Sasuke's Susano-o has the durability necessary to tank a BB


No, it isn't my job to do anything.

It's Mr. Rocky saying TBB one shots.

It's he with the task of proving it could.

Sasuke's Susano-o possesses no feats, as others pointed out.

That goes both ways.

But Perfect Susano has successfully tanked TBB, and it did so flawlessly.

Perfect Susano is also not the only thing to tank a TBB.

Hachibi, Juubi, Naruto, Orochimaru, Suigetsu, and Deva path have all done so.

That's allot of individuals mate.



> Juubi's BB has the power to level an island, BM Naruto's combined BB has the power to destroy a city+.


A city? I'm intrigued to figure how you devise such an assessment.

As I said the world, I don't know who you think you playing with.

But Iphr0z3nI only speaks feats and panel.

Given you can support any of that you're shit out of luck.

And how does radius effect potency?

The Juubi is certainly smaller than a city, yet it's successfully tank both Naruto's and Bee's full powered Bijuudama combine.(So maybe being bigger than the target doesn't translate to destroying the target)

How does radius dictate success in this situation?

You arbitrate on one hand Sasuke's Susano has no feats, but then to boast that Naruto's Bijudama can level a city.



> Feats that have been shown, unlike Susano-O, whose highest tanking feat was blocking Kirin. Which isn't even Sasuke's feat.


Feats of size, and not necessarily power.

Bijudama hit's and detonates right?

BIjudama is closes thing in Naruto to an actual Bomb right?

Then how does Bee tank his own Bijudama without any long term damage?

Naruto shroud was only partially destroyed after tanking the Juubi's TBB which successfully countered continuous TBB.

So tanking a Bijudma with or without a protective shroud is certainly possible right?

As far as taking Kirin being Susano best defensive feat, it's actually not.

Tanking a tailed beast bomb is.

You can't simply distinguish Susano and Perfect Susano, as canonically they are the same jutsu.

When you type in Susano on Narutopedia .

Perfect is a label to transcribe a Susano, much like complete Susano, Final Susano etc. etc.

And Sasuke's variation not being the one that tanked Kirin, doesn't make a difference?

Find me a page young man that distinguishes aspects of Susano's apart for weaponry?(We aren't even sure which Susano state tanked it)

Why do you pay attention to Gaara's words here.

Did he not generalize Susano in that comment?

Don't play with me, I'm much better at this then yourself.

If you're going with Sasuke's Susano has zero feats, stick too it.

Because it also has a FLAWLESS RECORD as well.




> How exactly is it lacking in feats?


Clearly your reading comprehension is in question because I could have sworn I cited "Lacking in feats to validate it capable of damaging a higher level Susano"

Has it been tanked? Yes

Has a defensive shroud proved capable of tanking it? Yes.

Final Susano is flawless defensively, as it's only be utilized for it's offensive capabilities.

Unless you want group it with Madara's Final one.

I have a feeling that if perfect Susano was never presented...

You/Others would not been so dismissive of Itachi/Sasuke's variation tanking it.

The bottom line is TBB has failed, and Itachi/Sasuke's Susano is unproven.

The only canonical connection between the two is TBB vs. Perfect Susano, and since you/others don't want it to incorporate as Itachi/Sasuke variation does not possess Madara's size.

So where do we go from here?




> The last fight BM Naruto was in against Tobi and his six paths of pain + Juubi have nothing but feats


And what are those feats? It's detonation radius? It's potential to destroy mountains?

I'm alluding to it's feats against actual representations of Susano.

Juubi,Hachibi, Naruto's cloak, and Perfect Susano have all manage to tank a Bijudama.

If you arbitrate none of these represent Susano, fine.

But then what does?

Susano stage 1-3 have been destroyed by lesser attack than Bijudama, but those failures cannot be projected onto the higher level Susano's.

Much like the success of those beings above cannot be projected onto the higher level Susano's.

The debate becomes deadlock.

Thus is why you venture into irrelevant arguments such as ISLAND BUSTERS AND CITY BUSTERS.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 5, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> So much posturing going on in the NBD, at all times.
> No posturing, I'm just confident in what I can do.
> 
> Preach this manga, and present an argument.
> ...



Oh cheap shots, I'm not impressed.

And mountains don't represent Susano, so we have nothing to discuss here.




> Read before you type. Oh, and as DaVizWiz said, destroying mountains is _so_ weak.


Oh I always do.

DaVizWIz, you does it make a difference?

Mountains don't represent Susano, and being capable of destroying hasn't always translated to destroying THINGS IN THIS MANGA.

Why don't you take your own advice and read beforeentering discussion.

(Mr. Muffin man, we both know you ain't about this life)

Destroying Mountains is cute, but Madara has done it twice and the results are 0 and 2 in actually harming the intended target.

FRS was also destroying mountains, such didn't quite translate well against the Raikage.

But of course silly me, I forgot I don't read before type...Oh wait.




> You questioned his conviction just because Kurama's BD haven't been successful against Madara's Perfect Susano'o. Those two underlined words are key.



Indeed, but what of it.



> Know why? Because Sasuke hasn't been shown to be remotely as powerful as Madara, and his Susano'o hasn't been shown to be remotely as powerful as Madara's Perfect Susano'o. You still with me? Your 'rebuttal' made absolutely zero sense.


Sigh, you jump into a discussion as a third wheel and this is the best you got?

Young man let's pay attention because Iphr0z3nI is going to only say this once.

The difference between Madara's Susano is SIZE CORRECT?

The problem with the size argument, is that THE DETONATION RADIUS OF ANY Bijudama is above that of any Susano.

And the trouble back with your argument is that it FAILED TO EVEN SCRATCH PERFECT SUSANO.

Whose to say that PERFECT SUSANO was needed given TBB completely failed to scratch it?

Are you still with me? Your argument isn't unique nor is good.



> Rocky isn't in the wrong in the least for his claim.


You have the right to your opinion, but as does Iphr0z3nI.

And Iphr0z3nI opinions incorporates just a bit more facts than the average.

And Mr. Rocky later contradicted himself



> *The durability of Sasuke's featless Susano'o hasn't been tested*, and considering it's up against a considerably stronger attack....bye bye Sasuke.



The BOLD essentially makes his entries pointless.

How are you on one hand going to tout Sasuke's Susano being featless, but on another tout Naruto destroys both with TBB.

Something hasn't been tested, but then go on to conclude it couldn't?

And you're reprimanding for not reading before I post?

Notice how I'm much smarter than most of you.

I never touted it could, I never touted it couldn't.

I always cited such was plausible, and went on to point out the failures of TBB.

So let's tally up the score.

We have Mr. Rocky contradicting himself, Dav Viz Wiz who doesn't know how body armor works, and you who is cosigning individuals arguments without actually taking the time to read them.



> Let's count. TBB hasn't actually 'GG' (whatever the fuck this inane term means) because:
> 
> a) BM Naruto knocked them aside.
> b) BM Naruto matched its powerful with, what do you know, a Bijudama.
> ...



Waist of time, as I've already presented SEVERAL OTHER INSTANCES IN WHICH TBB has failed.

Don't try to out think me, I told you I'm much smarter than yourself.

Hachibi and Naruto have TANKED SEVERAL.

Orochimaru, Suigestu, and Deva path has tanked it with the help of some jutsu.

Why isn't it plausible for Sasuke using Susano?



> Contrary to your _dreadful_ excuses for 'arguments', their 'failures' don't in the least denote a demoting of its actual destructive power. They haven't worked because either the fighters involved are too powerful, or they've simply missed.


See above or any other entry of mine.

You didn't take into account all the "Dreadful excuses" instead you cherry picked certain ones, and think you are actually doing something.

Mr. Muffin man, this isn't you buddy.

Who put you up to this? 

You light work, I don't even have to give you a proper response because I've already invalidated your argument several post ago.

Read all of my arguments young man, and then come kick the above to me.

It's funny how you cite "Dreadful excuses" but it's actually you who is making the excuses.



> They haven't worked because either the fighters involved are too powerful, or they've simply missed.


What do you call that Mr. Muffin man?





> I'd like to see a single feat from Sasuke that suggests he can survive anything _close_  to the power of a regular BD from a regular Bijuu, as opposed to one from BM Naruto.


I'd like to see a single feat from Sasuke that suggets he could survive something in which was survive by the likes of Hachibi, Deva path, Naruto, Suigetsu, Orochimaru, Hashirama.(Half of which wasn't even utilizing a defense jutsu as prominent as Susano)

"As opposed to one from BM Naruto"

Really?

I'm curious as to who or what has BM Naruto has taken out with Bijudama?

Seriously, Naruto hasn't exactly harmed anyone or anything with the attack.

But keep making those excuses buddy, they're cute but we both know how this ends.

Maybe Naruto fans are a little on the edge, now that "Changing Sasuke" just isn't in the cards.



> By who? Madara? Madara is Sasuke now? PS is Sasuke's Stage Four Susano'o now?
> 
> You getting my point by now?


Bijudama was also tanked by who? "Insert a character with a plot shield"? Now is "Insert a character with a plot shield" Sasuke? 

Your argument is comical and in the end you aren't saying much.

Madara isn't Sasuke, and PS isn't Sasuke's stage four Susano, but such is the closet canonical thing to this actual discussion.

If you want to dismiss the above, fine, but then what do you have? Size? A bunch of excuses of what Bijudama failed against multiple things/people NOT AS DURABLE AS SUSANO?

Stage four Susano doesn't have feats, and since it cannot be represented by something in which is the closes canonical thing to it, you Naruto fans have nothing.

Light work, you are as soft as a Muffin.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> DAWWWW


----------

